# sling for sig m400 and colt m4



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i need to get slings for front sight rifle course

for sig m400 and colt m4.

i already have the ammo for anthony and i but now i need the slings-

we are going to be hopping on the ground and hopping up

(in theory hopping up) they said theyd do modified and meet me where im at.

Practical Rifle Training Four Day

what sling should i be looking at?

what is the best 3 or 2 point sling? what are the advantages. of each of those styles? about 100 each is my budget.

also i have knee pads- didja think i didnt lol?

and i need to look at elbow pads. can i use my dirt bike elbow pads just as nicely?


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Viking Tactics slings are what I use.

Viking Tactics


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thank you can you please tell me the advantages of the 2 or 1 pnt? what should i be looking for and considering when purchasing a sling?


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Sure thing. A single point sling is very easy to use when transitioning, from carbine to sidearm, from strong side shoulder to support side shoulder, or when entering/exiting vehicles. The problem with single point slings is they do not control the muzzle end, and if you start running, the carbine bounces around, and if you are male, can smack you in the jumblies, as my English buddies say. Same thing if you have to climb or jump. You can get whacked pretty hard, or even damage optics, etc.

A two-point controls the muzzle end, and you can strap the weapon against your body so it won't flop around. It also allows you to sling the weapon where your hands naturally land when walking or standing. A two-point allows you to wrap your support arm forearm into your sling to place added tension on the gun to steady it for long shots and sniping. It can be worn across your back and tightened to your body, so your hands are both free. However, it makes it harder to transition strong side to support side (you get tangled in the sling if you are not careful in your movements). 

I prefer two points for long barrel rifles and shotguns, and single points for carbines and SBRs.

Magpul makes a two-point that converts to a single point and back, but it wears prematurely.

I prefer the Viking Tactics two-point padded sling (great for not digging into your shoulder when you have the rifle slung all day long). For long range use I add a bicep cuff to that, again to steady the weapon if you have to take a long range shot standing off-hand.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

what do you think about vtec?

when you buy slings is the mounting hardware come with it?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

omg i think i like that. just enough to be very simple and just enough to keep me baffled for days lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Those two sons can tell you more about what type sling and how to us it than any course you can take.
Except for a few Marines most spend a lot of time getting one thing right marksmanship
With the use of 30 round mags now becoming standard there has been some changes on weapon hold and the use of a sling to steady the rifle.
Way to much to go into here. But examples are the 30 mag placed on the ground the steady to weapon, it was a myth that would cause failure to feed issues but proved to be wrong.
Wrapping the hand tight into the 30 round mag vs the tight sling approach


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im in ca we dont get 30 round mags, but 10.
my boys are expert pistol and rifle 

bradley isnt where he can help me shop.
they arent chit chat let me teach you something kind guys.

i think i did that to them. after i gave advance directives or said no, i told them why/why not and cited fun facts.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I am willing to bet if you bought them VTAC padded slings, you will be a candidate for Mom of the Year. Although you probably already are since you ship those men their care packages!

You need to look at the sling itself for how it attaches. Some have mash hooks (you mash the two sides together to open a metal ring that clamps onto sling rings mounted on the gun); some use HK clips ("gator claws") that clip on to sling rings; some use quick-detach swivel mounts (push pin to release ball bearing detents that fit inside a hole which then is held in place by spring tension until released again); some mount on sling mounts, which attach to the sling swivels found on most rifles; and some mount to sling attachment mounts that attach to picatinny rails. You have to buy this hardware separately, as a general rule.

For elbow pads, your dirtbike pads will work, but there are dedicated elbow and knee pads available. Blackhawk makes great ones:

Tactical Knee and Elbow Pads | Protective Knee Pads & Elbow Pads - BLACKHAWK!

I use these for training:

Allegro Industries: Allegro Safety Products: Home

Click on "knee pads." I use these knee pads for elbow pads, but I lift weights, so my arms fit them.

For you, I would recommend dedicated elbow pads from Blackhawk, for optimal fitment. You don't want them to slide around when you roll up under a car, or try to stay behind a barrier.

Oh, and they really help if you happen to catch that door frame just right!


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Go for vtac.
I use to use a blackhawk 3 pt., but they become too bulky and frankfully useless to me.
2 pts. are quick and easy


----------



## AKguy (Dec 10, 2012)

My girl bought me a multicam VTAC sling for my birthday last week and I love it. No mounting hardware required, a sig m400 or colt m4 should not need any mounting hardware unless they've changed out the stock or modified the front end. There's no uncomfortable metal pieces and they're highly adjustable for combat situations, they weave right onto the weapons easily and don't come loose. I've been using surplus military slings for a few years and the VTAC is an awesome upgrade. Buy directly from VTAC for a quality USA made product, buying from anyone else you end up recieving a slightly inferior 5.11 chinese version of the sling that looks almost identical for the same price.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks i was going to put in a 5.11 order for my sons tac pants
ill stay away from that. after all the ammo inventory and cleaning all the rifles while he was here on sunday. i forgot to ask for hom to review the damn slings. i have to keep it simple and just pick something so im not sitting out in the cold crying when i should be rolling a round in the dirt with 500 friendlies with rifles 

thank yall


----------

